# Which guns are Illegal in NJ?



## Polak (Jan 13, 2008)

Please list the guns you know are illegal in NJ.


----------



## KhanIndustries (Jan 31, 2008)

*New Jersey*



Polak said:


> Please list the guns you know are illegal in NJ.


Hey Polak,

I'll try to help as best I can. I assume you are referring to handguns but just in case I included the extensive list of rifles as well.

In short:
-any firearm on the banned list below (or clone)
-any firearm able to fire full auto
-any semi-auto or pistol grip shotguns
-assualt rifles or clones (most are already listed)
-pistol mags must be converted to 10 round max if capacity is higher (dealer will only sell these unless you have Law Enforcement ID)

*Source- NJ Law 2C:39-1*

http://lis.njleg.state.nj.us/cgi-bin/om_isapi.dll?clientID=38839866&Depth=4&TD=WRAP&advquery=2C%3a39-1%20%20Definitions&headingswithhits=on&infobase=statutes.nfo&rank=&record={19E2}&softpage=Doc_Frame_Pg42&wordsaroundhits=2&x=40&y=13&zz=

Hope This Helps,
-Tony

Algimec AGM1 type

Any shotgun with a revolving cylinder such as the "Street Sweeper" or "Striker 12"

Armalite AR-180 type

Australian Automatic Arms SAR

Avtomat Kalashnikov type semi-automatic firearms

Beretta AR-70 and BM59 semi-automatic firearms

Bushmaster Assault Rifle

Calico M-900 Assault carbine and M-900

CETME G3

Chartered Industries of Singapore SR-88 type

Colt AR-15 and CAR-15 series

Daewoo K-1, K-2, Max 1 and Max 2, AR 100 types

Demro TAC-1 carbine type

Encom MP-9 and MP-45 carbine types

FAMAS MAS223 types

FN-FAL, FN-LAR, or FN-FNC type semi-automatic firearms

Franchi SPAS 12 and LAW 12 shotguns

G3SA type

Galil type Heckler and Koch HK91, HK93, HK94, MP5, PSG-1

Intratec TEC 9 and 22 semi-automatic firearms

M1 carbine type

M14S type

MAC 10, MAC 11, MAC 11-9mm carbine type firearms

PJK M-68 carbine type

Plainfield Machine Company Carbine

Ruger K-Mini-14/5F and Mini-14/5RF

SIG AMT, SIG 550SP, SIG 551SP, SIG PE-57 types

SKS with detachable magazine type

Spectre Auto carbine type

Springfield Armory BM59 and SAR-48 type

Sterling MK-6, MK-7 and SAR types

Steyr A.U.G. semi-automatic firearms

USAS 12 semi-automatic type shotgun

Uzi type semi-automatic firearms

Valmet M62, M71S, M76, or M78 type semi-automatic firearms

Weaver Arm Nighthawk.

(2)Any firearm manufactured under any designation which is substantially identical to any of the firearms listed above.

(3)A semi-automatic shotgun with either a magazine capacity exceeding six rounds, a pistol grip, or a folding stock.

(4)A semi-automatic rifle with a fixed magazine capacity exceeding 15 rounds.

(5)A part or combination of parts designed or intended to convert a firearm into an assault firearm, or any combination of parts from which an assault firearm may be readily assembled if those parts are in the possession or under the control of the same person.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Ummm, all of them, I think. ;-)


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

" (5)A part or combination of parts designed or intended to convert a firearm into an assault firearm, or any combination of parts from which an assault firearm may be readily assembled if those parts are in the possession or under the control of the same person."

Is there a definition of assault firearm. I would think insertion of a cartridge into any firearm could be construed as converting it to an assault firearm. :smt076

:smt1099


----------

